# Pato al Chelsea, c'è l'accordo



## Louis Gara (14 Gennaio 2016)

Si era parlato di Alexandre Pato al Liverpool, ma ora sembra proprio che il Papero sia vicino ad un altro club di Premier: il Chelsea. In Brasile sono sicuri: secondo ESPN, i blues hanno quasi raggiunto l'accordo con il Corinthias per il trasferimento dell'attaccante e il suo agente è già a Londra.


----------



## admin (14 Gennaio 2016)

Un mistero difficile da spiegare. Viene da fallimenti non solo in Europa ma anche in Brasile. Eppure se lo contendono i top club inglesi.

Mah.


----------



## Serginho (14 Gennaio 2016)

Meglio si prendano lui e ci lascino in pace per Bacca


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Gennaio 2016)

se è vera la trattativa, allora hanno mollato l'obbiettivo bacca, a meno che per giugno non ritornino alla carica.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Gennaio 2016)

In bocca al lupo, gli auguro di tornare un campione e di fare valanghe di gol

PS: ma temo sarà un falcao bis


----------



## Heaven (14 Gennaio 2016)

Si concretizzerà mai questo ritorno di Pato in Europa?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Gennaio 2016)

Sarebbe clamoroso


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (14 Gennaio 2016)

Ora che ritornera' in Europa ho sempre piu' paura che sara' il prossimo a ritornare presto con la nostra maglia.


----------



## Djici (14 Gennaio 2016)

Fara la terza scelta ?


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Gennaio 2016)

Dai che a giugno ci daranno Pato per Bacca


----------



## Torros (14 Gennaio 2016)

Pato al San Paolo sta facendo bene.


----------



## hiei87 (14 Gennaio 2016)

Ammesso e non concesso che sia tornato a livelli presentabili, non credo che la Premier faccia per lui. Poi in questo Chelsea... L'ideale per rilanciarsi sarebbe una squadra da medio-alta classifica spagnola, magari un Valencia o un Siviglia. Il problema è che, inspiegabilmente, pare tutti che lo vogliano e che il suo prezzo sia troppo elevato per realtà simili...


----------



## Mou (14 Gennaio 2016)

Che mistero! Pato non fa più la differenza neanche in Brasile, queste voci su di lui mi lasciano basito.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Gennaio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Pato al San Paolo sta facendo bene.



Ma se ha fatto solo panchine ..


----------



## pennyhill (14 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma se ha fatto solo panchine ..



Fonte wikipedia in lingua Portoghese:






101 presenze 38 gol 14 assist

Le 62 presenze nel campionato brasiliano, da titolare sono 53. Fonte transfermarkt.


----------



## Snake (26 Gennaio 2016)

in prestito fino a giugno, ha confermato l'agente. Domani visite mediche


----------



## vota DC (26 Gennaio 2016)

Questo smentirebbe Allegri al Chelsea.


----------



## pennyhill (26 Gennaio 2016)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Questo smentirebbe Allegri al Chelsea.



In prestito fino a giugno. Il prossimo allenatore del Chelsea avrebbe poca voce in capitolo.


----------

